# If u like to LOL when bored ...



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 12, 2007)

I am a homemaker ..and some times during the day when everything is clean .....my makeup is done ..... there are no new posts on Specktra to read lol ..i go here  Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures - I Can Has Cheezburger?  and I laugh and i laugh and I laugh ...hope u enjoy it too lol..


----------



## Willa (Dec 12, 2007)

lolcats are so funny
Im totaly in love with the concept 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My favorites are : 
Trash cat is not amused
Monorail Cat
Invisible bike
Invisible sandwich


----------



## user79 (Dec 12, 2007)

lolcats are everywhere. although they're already a bit passe in the Internet world by now. I liked o rly owl more, lol. Although I laughed so much at this lolcat:


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 12, 2007)

I love icanhascheezburger.com!!  You should also check out cuteoverload.com.  My husband and I sit down each evening and check out what was posted during the day.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 12, 2007)

I like lolcatz because I love how snotty and mean cats are and I can hear them saying the caption in a snide catty voice. LOL


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I like lolcatz because I love how snotty and mean cats are and I can hear them saying the caption in a snide catty voice. LOL_

 
That is so true! There's this funny video of cats with a voiceover. You have to watch the original gossiping kitties first: Cute Overload! 
	


Then watch the "translation": Cute Overload! 
	


I laughed so hard I had tears running down my cheeks...seriously!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you for posting that...I was about to shoot myself at work...seriously, thank you. LOL


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 12, 2007)

hahah monorail cat! love it.
those are funny. I found this one and its like OH GRRLL HOLD ON. ARE THOSE SHOES ON SALE? haha


----------



## user79 (Dec 12, 2007)

cuteoverload is one of my fav spots on the internet. It just makes me melt.


----------



## Willa (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm so in love with those 2 gossip cats 
They are soooo cute
Love the voice they gave them


----------



## redambition (Dec 13, 2007)

i can has cheezburger? is one of my favourite sites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i adore it, the pics are a great laugh.

there is also a loldog site - Loldogs ‘n’ Cute Puppy Pictures - I Has A Hotdog!





this is my absolute favourite lolcat:


----------



## Jot (Dec 13, 2007)

so cute. thanks


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 13, 2007)

lol at olympix cat


----------



## meiming (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for sharing this website with us. It's too funny! I almost LOL'd at work (not good since it's a quiet environment =P)


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 13, 2007)

tee hee...you get bored homemaker syndrome too, eh? lol

I like that site also!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 14, 2007)

haha i love those websites! my all time fav is the moving monorail cat. i think i was laughing for 10 minutes after I saw that one for the first time


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 14, 2007)

i visit these sites almost everyday! i just ADORE them!


----------



## woopsydaissy (Dec 15, 2007)

aaaahhhhh ha ha!
Me and my sis just spent a good 20 minutes laughing at those


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I'd revive this with a HILARIOUS You Tube vid (make sure the sound is on).  Be warned:  You will laugh outloud and you may want to empty your bladder before viewing.

YouTube - kitty cat


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I thought I'd revive this with a HILARIOUS You Tube vid (make sure the sound is on).  Be warned:  You will laugh outloud and you may want to empty your bladder before viewing.

YouTube - kitty cat_

 

Bwahahaha, I've downloaded it on my comp long time ago and I watch it every day!!! Otherwise I would be on youtube all day, haha.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Bwahahaha, I've downloaded it on my comp long time ago and I watch it every day!!! Otherwise I would be on youtube all day, haha._

 
And I dancedancedance, and I dancedancedance!!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)

And I Meow Meow Meow Meow...


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)

These are my godcats - my friend's kittens. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, I'm kitty godmother, haha.
I named this orange kitty Blabby so the macro goes... 




Get it?


----------

